# 4 Club Challenge



## road2ruin (Sep 5, 2012)

Going on a golfing weekend on Friday to St Pierre in Wales. We're playing 4 rounds and the first, on Friday, is a 4 Club Challenge.

At the moment I am torn as what to take. I am hitting the driver really well at the moment and the guys I'm going with (only 4 of us in total) aren't the longest off the tee. However if you work on the assumption that a putter is a must and probably something lofted as there is a fair amount of sand I will only have one club left to pick.

I was thinking that maybe I should stick the driver back in the bag and go for a 3 wood which can be used off the tee and off the deck. I don't hit the 3 wood badly just not as confident off the tee with it. This would then mean that I can take something like a 7 iron, PW and a putter.

What clubs would you guys go for?


----------



## dufferman (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm a fan of hybrids - I've got a 21 deg and an 18 deg, and the 18 deg hybrid works very well for me. I'd go hybrid, 7, pw and putter!


----------



## road2ruin (Sep 5, 2012)

dufferman said:



			I'm a fan of hybrids - I've got a 21 deg and an 18 deg, and the 18 deg hybrid works very well for me. I'd go hybrid, 7, pw and putter!
		
Click to expand...

Oddly enough that is my other plan as I have a 17 deg hybrid which works pretty well and (on balance) is probably more reliable off the tee than the 3 wood.


----------



## CMAC (Sep 5, 2012)

do a search on here, loads of thread about 3 club/4 club challenges and about a zillion different answers, so best take your fav clubs and use common sense for the distances.


----------



## gripitripit (Sep 5, 2012)

Driver,7i,pw & putter


----------



## sydney greenstreet (Sep 5, 2012)

3 wood,7 iron,pw and puttter. You can use your 3 wood off the tee's and fairways a bit harder to hit driver of the fairways !


----------



## bobmac (Sep 5, 2012)

3 wood, 5 iron, 9 iron, putter


----------



## Andy808 (Sep 5, 2012)

3 wood, 5 iron, 8 iron, gap, 54 degree wedge. I use my 5 iron for putting as well.


----------



## CMAC (Sep 5, 2012)

1 iron, SI, 8iron, 4 iron


see, told you there would be a zillion answers, best stick with post #4


----------



## rosecott (Sep 5, 2012)

Andy808 said:



			3 wood, 5 iron, 8 iron, gap, 54 degree wedge. I use my 5 iron for putting as well.
		
Click to expand...

Disqualified - excess clubs in bag. Or did you mean that the gap wedge was 54 degree?


----------



## Fader (Sep 5, 2012)

18 Degree hybrid, 5 iron, 7 iron, 9iron. Putt with the hybrid.

Did this exact thing recently when we had a 5 club charity day only difference is I took the driver as well for luxury.

We've got another 5 club coming up and putter is compulsory this time, so will just ditch the driver.


----------



## mcbroon (Sep 5, 2012)

3W, 5 iron, 9 iron, putter

Never played in one but would love the challenge.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Sep 5, 2012)

2 hybrid, 5 iron 9 iron putter for me.

Either that or the same as Bob, not exactly sure really.


----------



## HickoryShaft (Sep 5, 2012)

For me it would be a 4i, 6i, 50 deg wedge & putter

The 6i is the right club for 3 of the par 3's at our place and fairly versitile. 4i off the tee and lengthy fairway shots (200 yard normal distance for me and I use it off the tee a lot on shorter par 4's and in windy conditions anyway), 50 deg full hit is approx 105 yards but I use it most times inside 100 yards unless a short chip and run which the 6i should just about cover.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Sep 5, 2012)

HickoryShaft said:



			For me it would be a 4i, 6i, 50 deg wedge & putter

The 6i is the right club for 3 of the par 3's at our place and fairly versitile. 4i off the tee and lengthy fairway shots (200 yard normal distance for me and I use it off the tee a lot on shorter par 4's and in windy conditions anyway), 50 deg full hit is approx 105 yards but I use it most times inside 100 yards unless a short chip and run which the 6i should just about cover.
		
Click to expand...

Tight, shorter places like Grimsby would require a different setup to a longer more open course.

Man I miss Grimsby, is the course in good nick? How about the others in the area? I hope to play if the weather is good in November when I visit.


----------



## bladeplayer (Sep 5, 2012)

Without knowin the lenght of the holes , the par 4's in particular ,, Driver , 8 iron , pw , putter


----------



## HickoryShaft (Sep 5, 2012)

ScienceBoy said:



			Tight, shorter places like Grimsby would require a different setup to a longer more open course.

Man I miss Grimsby, is the course in good nick? How about the others in the area? I hope to play if the weather is good in November when I visit.
		
Click to expand...

The course is looking fantastic at the moment - just how Harry Colt would have planned it. The 4 firways that were suffering last year are all lush and tidy again after extensive work through the winter months and a spurt of growing early on this year.

I wa at Kenwick last week and it was looking great - I am in a society day at your other old haunt Laceby this Friday so will see how it is playing then.


----------



## spawn_ukuk (Sep 5, 2012)

Driver
6 I
9 I
Putter


----------



## Andy808 (Sep 5, 2012)

rosecott said:



			Disqualified - excess clubs in bag. Or did you mean that the gap wedge was 54 degree?
		
Click to expand...

Well spotted but yes I ment to remove the gap wedge but wasn't awake enough to get round to it. 
I don't like playing in the morning either!


----------



## RGDave (Sep 5, 2012)

4 clubs. Hmmm - tough.

Got to be h'cap based. If your average score is a bogey (which mine is, no doubt) I'd ditch the driver first off.

2 x 5 woods go quite a long way and would put all holes in reach in 1 over GIR. 3 wood would be nice, but probably overkill.

So, I reckon 5 wood, 6 iron, PW and putter. That would cover a nice range of distances. For me, that's like 200/150/100 all wrapped up.

I'm going to try it!


----------



## Scadge (Sep 5, 2012)

Its quite a long track - if you are confident with Driver off the tee I would definitely use that.  Then 6 iron to give you some chance of distance off the fairway/rough, then I would go wedge and putter.


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 5, 2012)

19 hybrid, 7iron, pitching wedge and putter!


----------



## OldMate (Sep 6, 2012)

I used to play in these all the time as a kid and putted with something like 3 iron.  Looking back on it I must have been mad - there's no way I wouldn't have lost a heap of shots on the green.  These days I think I'd go 4iron, 7 iron, PW, putter. Reckon I'd just about shoot what I do now - no driver would save me shots most days.


----------



## davemc1 (Dec 28, 2018)

Reviving an old thread as playing a 4 club comp tomorrow. 

7 wood, 7i, gw and putter. ðŸ¤žðŸ»


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 29, 2018)

Every time....ditch the putter and driver and use a 18 hybrid off the tee and for putting.
Gives you a much wider range.
Make sure you practice putting with the hybrid though.


----------



## davemc1 (Dec 29, 2018)

Started off well, 21 after 10.

Honestly dunno what happened after that.... ðŸ‘ŽðŸ»


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 29, 2018)

davemc1 said:



			Started off well, 21 after 10.

Honestly dunno what happened after that.... ðŸ‘ŽðŸ»
		
Click to expand...

That's a shame. Sounds like you were flying. Was it just one bad shot, a lack of concentration or something else. Clearly for 10 holes the club selection worked perfectly. What did you finish with and what won?


----------



## davemc1 (Dec 29, 2018)

38 won, he was in our group. Didnâ€™t miss a fairway with driver, superb to watch. Funny enough his iron play was a bit ropey...

Couple of duck hooks off the tee put paid to me, an gave up tbf. Had a go at that robin whateverâ€™s his name left foot, right foot routine. Worked well on 17, 3 proper iron strikes. But a toe shank on 18 rocked me ðŸ˜†


----------

